# Fox baseline shorts



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have been looking to buy a set of Fox baseline shorts and Basline jersey. I was wondering how do the shorts fit? I need a 34 waist and want to know how close would they get to my knee (inseam). I am hoping they would get within a few inches of my knee. Also are they any good? Just looking for a reasonable priced pair of shorts that are cut for mtn biking.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Also looking at a pair of bontrager Rythm comp shorts.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Baseline shorts run very small. Order a 36 if you normally wear 34. They are oddly narrow around the thighs but comfy enough if you get a larger pair.

The shorts are ok if you get them at a good discount. The pad is kinda like a pizza box but I got mine for 30 bucks so I'm not complaining too much. They are no frills shorts and only have a drawstring to cinch them up. That's ok but it kinda cuts into your waist a bit, a belt type system would be better. They come down to the knees on me.

I'm gonna cut the chamios out and use them with my own. I'm not sorry I bought these shorts but still prefer my board shorts (O'neil) with lycra padding underneath.

If you are paying 50+ bucks I'd look at Hoss Ponderosa or others in that price range before the Baseline. For 25-30 bucks they are ok.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Would you buy them for $55 for the shorts and Fox baseline jersey together? 

I looked at the Hoss shorts but they are only available in the orange color.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

They do run small. Order a size larger than you need. $55 for the set is a great price. The shorts will hang down to your knees when you are standing. I bought two pairs recently and have always used Baselines. Great shorts and simple.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

stygz1 said:


> Would you buy them for $55 for the shorts and Fox baseline jersey together?
> 
> I looked at the Hoss shorts but they are only available in the orange color.


We'll, I paid about $53 for a Baseline jersey and the shorts so "yes" I guess. I'm not sorry I bought them but I won't be buying another pair even at $30. I just find that $19 board shorts from Costco thrown over a chamois short (that I already have several pair of) works better and at a much lower cost. Go ahead and get them, there fine for that price as far as "bike" related pricing goes. Just get a bigger size than normal.

I found the Hoss to be much much nicer but they have their drawbacks to. The leg liner was very very tight on me and the belt closure was almost useless for me, even though the waist line fit nicely it was almost impossible to get the two ends of the buckle to reach together. I like some of the Oakley shorts but there is no way in hell I'm spending that kinda of money on shorts.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

I Just ordered a set for $55

BTW I hear you on the cost of some of those shorts. Many $80-100 pair. Way too much money


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

I paid 22 bucks off of CL. I think I'm going to do the same as eatdrinkride and cut the damn chamios out. That thing is annoying - I would be pissed with these shorts if i didn't get them so cheap.

I have another fox shorts with removable chamios and i pretty much leave it out the majority of the time. Maybe these chamios thingies just aren't for me. So far my best setup is just a comfy seat and freeball with some good ole basketball shorts. Gunna be awkward though if I ever bail hard and rip my shorts. Will have to go down the rest of the hill with the full moon.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Got the shorts and jersey in today. Good call on the size 36 if you wear a 34. I have not trail tested the stuff but it seems to fit well. For the money it should work out just fine.


----------

